# Resizing a ring in Puebla



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can resize a ring in Puebla? i've gone to a couple jewelry stores and they said they dont do it. I can't think of where else... in Michoacan there was a little ring shop that did it, but i haven't seen one of those here.


----------

